# [iPad 4 Wi-Fi] Ecran blanc ou bloqué en DFU mode



## tristanpag (8 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous, alors voilà, j'ai depuis Noël dernier un iPad 4 Wi-Fi 16Go. Il a toujours parfaitement marché, récemment j'ai installé iOS 7, et j'ai voulu passer à la beta 5, en OTA cela ne fonctionnait pas.

J'ai donc décidé de télécharger le firmware complet pour le mettre sur l'iPad par iTunes. Et là bam je tombe sur la page "Activation error" (et oui je ne suis pas enregistré développeur!), donc impossible de me servir de l'iPad. En suivant les indications trouvées sur le net, j'ai passé l'iPad en DFU mode pour le downgrader en iOS 6.1.3. Ce qui, après le chargement de la pomme, m'affiche un écran blanc, complètement blanc, et impossible de faire quoi que ce soit dessus.

Et branché sur iTunes on m'affiche "cet iPad est en mode de restauration..."
J'ai essayé des dizaines de restaurations pour au final retomber sur cet écran blanc. J'ai même réessayé de le mettre sous iOS 7 beta 1 et beta 5, pour me voir afficher la page Activation Error (pas de page blanche sous iOS 7, mais "activation error").
J'ai même essayé de le downgrader en iOS 6.0.1 en me disant "ne sait-on jamais", mais toujours cet écran blanc de la mort !

J'ai lu sur le web qu'il fallait démonter l'iPad pour enlever la carte mère, la faire attendre quelques temps, puis la remettre et restaurer le tout. Je trouve ça trop fastidieux je n'ai pas envie de démonter l'iPad j'ai peur de le casser et j'ai pas le matériel pour.

Je suis complémentent désespéré aidez-moi s'il vous plait ! :sick:


----------



## Lauange (9 Août 2013)

Est ce que tu a essayé un hard reset ? il te suffit de rester appuyé pendant quelques secondes à la fois sur le bouton "home" et sur le bouton "power".


----------



## tristanpag (9 Août 2013)

Oui je l'ai fait, l'écran s'éteint et revient sur sa page blanche, sans même afficher de pomme.


----------

